# Reds/specks guide galveston



## Docsuds (Jul 11, 2014)

So the wife and I are trying to decide on condo/house in Galveston or Aransas 

We'll be in Galveston w/e of 4/9-4/12

Any recommendations on a guide for chasing the Reds and specks on the fly that w/e in Galveston?

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*guide*

Call captain Steve Soule'


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

flynut said:


> Call captain Steve Soule'


He's on here as "The Shallowist"
281-352-6289


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeremy Chavez

http://www.castingtales.com/


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Scott Null, Jeremy Chavez, or Steve Soule. Go with the one who has an opening, all top notch fly guides in the area.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Another great guy is Lamarr Scott. He lives down in Bayou Vista. lamarr.scott at comcast.net


----------



## Kyle_LMC (Jan 23, 2013)

Give Jarid Malone a call. http://www.jmflyfishing.com/

He is full time, on the water 5 days a week and will definitely put you on them. We went out in 25 MPH winds Saturday afternoon and sight casted a bunch of redfish. He knows the marsh as good or better than anyone, but more importantly knows where to go and when. It definitely helps that he is out there more than most as well.


----------



## coiledtuber (Apr 3, 2012)

Some great recommendations above but another one to add to the list is Baron Boyette who is a lot of fun to be on the water with. Check him out at:

http://www.3bflycharters.com/


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

coiledtuber said:


> Some great recommendations above but another one to add to the list is Baron Boyette who is a lot of fun to be on the water with. Check him out at:
> 
> http://www.3bflycharters.com/


Ill vote for Baron, I have worked with him and he is a hoot be just be around, let alone fish with


----------

